
The X-FILES: avoiding concurrency boilerplate with golang.org/x/sync - ngaut
https://rodaine.com/2018/08/x-files-sync-golang/
======
nilsocket
I never knew there exists other patterns for concurrency in 'x' repositories,
thanks a lot.

------
detaro
please no allcaps titles.

~~~
ngaut
Thanks, done.

